# 36 emblem moto bike mc cauley 1000 tank



## Oldnut (Aug 27, 2014)

Redid this 36 emblem last year.neat balloon motobike I see a pile of no 1000 tanks bought One cheap,real close to this bikes frame design but no fit in the rear.measured channeled the back of the tank fits great






 but did find out that this tank fits a 20s columbia tall moto bike frame


----------



## bricycle (Aug 27, 2014)

Duuuude...nice job!


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 27, 2014)

*Jeez ... that is nice, Ron ... very impressed.*

...... patric


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 27, 2014)

Seriously nice metal work.


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 29, 2014)

*Emblem*



Oldnut said:


> Redid this 36 emblem last year.neat balloon motobike I see a pile of no 1000 tanks bought One cheap,real close to this bikes frame design but no fit in the rear.measured channeled the back of the tank fits greatView attachment 166613View attachment 166614View attachment 166615 but did find out that this tank fits a 20s columbia tall moto bike frameView attachment 166616



Got the tank ready for paint a little filler and primed up






Going to paint the tank black with a red insert then those motobike decals


----------



## bricycle (Aug 29, 2014)

Very Very naaaace!


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 31, 2014)

*Emblem*



Oldnut said:


> Got the tank ready for paint a little filler and primed upView attachment 166810View attachment 166811View attachment 166812
> Going to paint the tank black with a red insert then those motobike decals



 got the tank on the black paint on the tank,made some straps out of copper,I'm going to paint a red insert in the tank and put motobike decals on.then have it pinstriped what gold pins or ?


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 31, 2014)

*Good Stuff - Ron !!!*


............  patric



========================
========================


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 31, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> *Good Stuff - Ron !!!*
> 
> 
> ............  patric
> ...




Thanks coming from the man himself


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 4, 2014)

*Got the red on it*








Oldnut said:


> Thanks coming from the man himself


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 8, 2014)

*Got the paint done*










 it's my new swap meet bike need to put modern tires on it the emblem speedwell is on the road again


----------

